# For the First time in Greece: Ray Dionaldo's FCS-Kali!!!



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2003)

Master Ray Dionaldo has been invited to host a FCS-Kali seminar in Athens Greece on November 21st - 23rd, 2003!!!

This will be the first time that FCS-Kali will be shown in the home of the ancient and modern Olympics.

FCS-Kali was formed from the over twenty years of martial arts experience of its founder, Guro Ray Dionaldo.

Master Dionaldo is one of the top instructors of Sayoc-Kali under Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc and Guro Ray was also a personal student of the late Grandmaster of Modern Arnis, Remy A. Presas.

The advance response has been phenomenal!!! Please contact Master Michael Kossivakis, mikekoss@otenet.gr,  for more registration information. 

Best regards,

Harold Evans
NC State Representative for FCS-Kali 

Seminar information below:

FCS Seminar featuring Master Ray Dionaldo!!!

November 21-23, 2003
Athens, Greece
Contact: Master Michael Kossivakis mikekoss@otenet.gr


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 4, 2003)

The advance notice is over 100 participants, whoa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 19, 2003)

The advance reports now is that there will be over 200 people from 14 different countries who will be attending Master Ray Dionaldo's FCS seminar there!!!


----------

